
Show HN: Eclidus – A touchscreen Rubik’s cube-like game - trkulja
http://www.eclidus.com/
======
trkulja
Hey guys,

So my friend (an avid cuber) and myself spent the last 7 months trying to
perfect a game that captures the feeling and difficulty of solving a Rubik’s
cube.

In short - we’ve searched for a mobile game that captures everything that we
love about real-world twisty puzzles. All we found were either 3D recreations
that were cumbersome to use or 2D puzzles that are too simple. (If you want to
read more on why we did it, you can read the whole story here:
[http://www.eclidus.com/our-story.html](http://www.eclidus.com/our-
story.html))

So in the end we made a completely new puzzle that is optimized for
touchscreens but tries to keep all of the properties of the real thing. We
discovered that we really like to play and replay it, so we put in the work,
worked a ton on the design, animations and sound and made it available on
Android and iOS.

We opted for a premium model (you pay $1.99 once and that’s it) instead of
relying on ads because I thought it really should have a clean design allowing
you to focus on the task.

We plan on adding more puzzle variants and features (such as a timer and/or a
leaderboard) but we first want to see if there is an audience for this.

Anyway, it’s called Eclidus and the website is linked in the original post -
so please let me know what you think of the game and the business model. :)

(Note for cubers: It’s somewhere between the Pyraminx and the classic cube in
terms of difficulty.)

